# Please help



## raffmanlt (Oct 4, 2014)

First let me clarify this is the diesel luz engine with the aisin warner transmission. 

What started as a normal oil change became much more!! I noticed oil covering everything underneath some of it seemed to be coming from the oil pan so I got the torque wrench to check bolts. Torque wrench malfunctioned and broke bolt off it never clicked. In the end I have crazy things going on electrically engine shutoff events, odd errors on scanner, rpm guage not working, msgs about dpf problems, when idling throttle is non responsive etc... oh and cooling fan intermittenly kicks on hours after turned off and key removed.

The following is the process prior to these problems:

1st set out to remove oil pan and remove broken bolt. As a disabled vet that became quite a task... so many things to take a part. 

Removed drive shaft, part of the exhaust, wheel and hub and spd sensor, the positive crankcase ventilation tube section that connects to oil pan. Unscrewed the 3rd exhaust temp sensor from exhaust left electrical connected. Unhooked dpf injector from exhaust and moved out of the way leaving otherwise connected. unhooked elec connector for oil level sensor on oil pan. Wish I had stopped there but service manual said needed to drain transmission fluid.. so I did.

By the way the so called lifetime fluid was black instead of red so changed fluid. Only 80k on 2014 car.

In order to find and get to fill plug removed ecm (engine control module), battery, battery box, all associated electrical connections, glow plug module, transm control module.

After fixing I started engine to check for leaks. At that point the msgs didnt concern me. Put it all back together and omg. One of the puzzling things the scanner showed some sensors with over voltage... Any ideas??

I have one thing i want to check tomorrow. I had trouble getting the glow plug module wiring connector off and gave up on it. It may be not fully back on either. It does have a few pin outs that may be related. Otherwise im clueless and no idea what could have gone wrong......


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

raffmanlt said:


> First let me clarify this is the diesel luz engine with the aisin warner transmission.
> 
> What started as a normal oil change became much more!! I noticed oil covering everything underneath some of it seemed to be coming from the oil pan so I got the torque wrench to check bolts. Torque wrench malfunctioned and broke bolt off it never clicked. In the end I have crazy things going on electrically engine shutoff events, odd errors on scanner, rpm guage not working, msgs about dpf problems, when idling throttle is non responsive etc... oh and cooling fan intermittenly kicks on hours after turned off and key removed.
> 
> ...


Start with this. Special Coverage #14311: Negative Battery Cable

They have revised the service interval for the tranny to about 50,000 miles I think.

How-To: Change the Manual Transmission Fluid


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I suspect the root cause was a failing battery and/or the negative battery cable. 

What you've wrought can now be anyone's guess. But we've all been there before one way or another. http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/17-off-topic-discussion/206458-stupid-car-tricks.html

And spend the money on an ATECH2FR100B. https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=iOjksZ31MOY It may be expensive - but it would have saved you a fortune on what you'll spend now. 

BTW, oil leaks are covered at no charge by the powertrain warranty.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

I think your lead on the glow plug module is a good start. I had the glow plug module off while working on something last month and didn't get the connector seated properly. It yielded similar symptoms, with about 25 OBD codes. Also make sure the second connector to the glow plug module (located right above the large main connector) is installed. I realized mine was disconnected after I got the main connector properly seated, and re-connecting it cleared the last few errors and got things back in working condition.


----------



## raffmanlt (Oct 4, 2014)

Thanks a bunch for the responses!!! Tomko I read a little of the link you posted I needed a good laugh and to know I'm not the first!!!! Mine is the af40-6 auto transmission using the expensive aw1 transmission fluid. I did call the dealer they said it might be covered depending on where it was leaking. Even with flourecent oil die I still cant tell where its leaking. There is so many components , hoses, electrical lines etc covering everything. My guess is valve cover or camshaft rear seal or perhaps main rear seal. My main concern is all the cracks i found on transmission while cleaning off dirt and oil. They were also unsure if that would be covered..


----------



## raffmanlt (Oct 4, 2014)

Revjpeterson awesome to here that yours caused similar problems Im about to go try it!!! Will keep you posted. I forgot to mention also I previosly used scan tool to send reset codes to ecm with no luck sure hope its something like that. Scary scary situation and of couse my other vehicle always breaks down at same time. Worked on it last night. Someone mentioned negative battery cable it looks like mine has been modified by the recall.


----------



## raffmanlt (Oct 4, 2014)

Woohoo!!!!!! That was it. I had never dealt with that kind of connector before but knew how it should work because ecm now uses it. On the glow plug module the plastic lever which is what tightens it and holds it on and of course is required to take it off...... broke.. aaaaaahhhh!!!!! I hate manufacturers using cheap plastic. If it was like the glock wouldnt be a problem. So I pried on the plastic part that extends when lever is moved. Unhooked and reseated cleared codes and all is good!!!!!

Wow I dont get how that could have caused radio fault codes, instument panel faults, emmission control faults etc.. but most puzzling ... why would that cause high voltage other places... man thats scary that its all so fragile and I was worried that voltage would burn out drivers in ecm.

Also because of this I learned how many sensors are required just for the emmisions that worries me about keeping it long term! 

Also upsets me that it has oil leaks so soon! Cracks in transmission, wtf, I have never seen that. I bought it new and it hasnt been wrecked also I baby it most of the time.

One more thing guys and girls.. I searched to see how to post pics and didnt find anything. Do they need to be reduced in size? Any specific requirements?

Thanks again.

Love forums


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

raffmanlt said:


> why would that cause high voltage other places... man thats scary that its all so fragile and I was worried that voltage would burn out drivers in ecm.


If an ECM sends 5v to a sensor, expecting to receive a signal voltage in the range of 2-4v in return, and gets back 5v, you'll get an out of range code for signal reference voltage being too high. 

High voltage on a sensor signal usually means:
Broken sensor, failed open circuit. 
Sensor not connected/plugged in solidly. 
In the case of single wire sensors, poor grounding of the sensor.


----------



## raffmanlt (Oct 4, 2014)

Good to know that will help with troubleshooting. I was thinking it was getting 12v instead of 5v


----------

